# Milwaukee Trade Rumors



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> * Moving right along, the team most likely to trade a quality center — Andrew Bogut — is Milwaukee. Golden State, say sources, is making every effort to be first on the receiving line.
> 
> The Bucks are frustrated with Bogut’s inveterate injuries that take many months (a fractured left ankle Jan. 25 won’t permit him to play until mid-April) to rehabilitate.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/closing_time_9EsgHC2Xh6e9rLgEhjUkRJ#ixzz1p19S5SHw

This interests me now. I mean if (and a big if) Curry's ankle finally heals up properly *and* we get Robin Lopez, I am liking the looks of our lineup a lot more. Though I would prefer a healthy Bogut in the lineup, but fact is it seems more and more likely Jennings will be elsewhere in a few years, so Curry would be a solid replacement.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/closing_time_9EsgHC2Xh6e9rLgEhjUkRJ#ixzz1p19S5SHw
> 
> This interests me now. I mean if (and a big if) Curry's ankle finally heals up properly *and* we get Robin Lopez, I am liking the looks of our lineup a lot more. Though I would prefer a healthy Bogut in the lineup, but fact is it seems more and more likely Jennings will be elsewhere in a few years, so Curry would be a solid replacement.


Lopez would be a solid addition. Not sure about Curry with his ankle. Chances are that's going to give him problems for a long time.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Milwaukee plays a little slower pace than Golden State though, so I'd think that's probably a good thing for Curry's ankle.

Bogut can't stay healthy and Jennings has mentioned moving on publicly, so I like that the Bucks are being proactive about this. No matter what they do though, they need to make sure Stephen Jackson is being shipped out.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow. I was not expecting this.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Wow. I was not expecting this.


This is:



> Andrew Bogut is moving on to the Golden State Warriors while the Milwaukee Bucks are getting high-scoring shooting guard Monta Ellis in a two-team swap made Tuesday night.
> 
> The Bucks traded the 7-foot Bogut and veteran guard Stephen Jackson to Golden State in exchange for Ellis, 6-10 center Ekpe Udoh and the expiring contract of Kwame Brown, according to a league source.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/142561055.html

Not sure what to think of this.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If Bogut can ever return to his level of play from a couple seasons ago, maybe Golden State wins this in the long run. I have my doubts that he will ever get to that level again, offensively anyway. Meanwhile, this clears about 8.7 million off our books for next year, gives us a nice young big in Udoh is who is starting to show some flashes recently to remind us why he was picked at #6 in 2011, and it gives us an explosive backcourt in Jennings/Ellis. Not sure how Ellis and Skiles will do together though, but as long as they are not clashing we should be good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Amazing trade for Milwaukee. Their backcourt is now just incredibly fast. You think Miami is quick? Get ready for Jennings/Monta.

PG: Brandon Jennings...Beno Udrih...Shaun Livingston
SG: Monta Ellis...Carlos Delfino
SF: Luc RMAM...Mike Dunleavy...Tobias Harris
PF: Ersan Ilyasova...Ekpe Udoh...Jon Leuer
C: Drew Gooden...Kwame Brown

This team has some depth and I fully expect them to beat out the Knicks for the 8th seed.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

But it leaves Dwight Gooden as the Bucks center for the immediate future.

sigh.


----------

